# outlaws vs mega mayhems



## kingquad06 (Jun 24, 2012)

I have an 08 brute 750. I ride about 50/50 mud and water. have a spare set of trail tires so that's not a problem. I dont care how they ride. I want to know if I go with 27 laws is there a noticable difference over the mayhems.

---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 PM ----------

The outlaws I would run are 27-12-12 rear and 27-9.50.12 front. the megas are 27-11-12 all the way around.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

since you already have trail tires, I'd go with the more aggressive. Get the laws. No need to hold back since you have trail tires to put on if you need to ride around.


----------



## kingquad06 (Jun 24, 2012)

Are outlaws overly aggressive compared to the megas tho? The tread depth on an outlaw is 1.25 on a mega it is 1.5. I wanna know if the outlaws pull harder than the megas. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Outlaws still don't ride bad. I'd definatly reccomend the outlaws.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

kingquad06 said:


> I wanna know if the outlaws pull harder than the megas.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


Without a doubt.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

there is a reason outlaws are one of the most popular tires with riders on here. and they will pull way harder than the megas. just look at the tread design or watch any mud national video and you will see more bikes on outlaws than anything else. plus i dont think tread height is as important as tread design . zillas are a great example of that. outlaws dude.


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

I ride megas but the laws pull harder in the mud. I bought the megas because I ride a mixture of mud and trail. I will say I do love these tires. Just bought another set.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Outlaws are gonna paddle more and grab better, they have more sidewall wrap than the mayhems do. Yes, the mayhems have more tread depth but the lugs are shaped more forward than the outlaws. Those points on the tread make them dig more as well. If you are looking for a pure mud tire, look no further than the outlaw. They are the standard that pure mud tires are produced by.


----------



## rsladec78 (Nov 3, 2013)

I have MM which I love, they ride nice and work great in the mud plus the price was good at under 500 shipped. But I have to say the Outlaws are a the better pure mud tire


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

I might be beating a dead horse but in a few years when I get a new wheeler ill be looking into some big tires such as the outlaws. In the past I've ran 28" s/w silverbacks, 29.5 s/w outlaws, 27" s/w Zillas, 27" s/w mega mayhems, 28" skinny silverbacks. I am leaning towards the 29.5 outlaws again but I have to say they were they roughest riding out of any tire I ever owned. But I got thinking my skinny silverbacks I have now ride fairly smooth. So my question is has anyone ever ran 29.5 outlaws skinny all around and had good results? Floatation is not my main concern.


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

Best tire combo IMO 

Pull great and don't break parts like wides do


/i\


----------



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

Dlux if I'm buying mega Mayhems , 28" for 12" wheels, do u recommend skinny all around ? If so why? Flotation isn't really an issue (I don't think lol)


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

Idk to be honest... I ran a skinny wide combo on my rancher and it worked well 

Just my .02 on the 29.5 og laws the skinnys always seemed to make it further through the pits than the wides.... 




/i\


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

just thought I'd post up a picture of my dads 800 sitting on my 28's. I put them on his being that I won't need them on mine while it's sitting in the shop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THark88 (Nov 20, 2013)

can am, what are those and what sizes?


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

28" silverbacks 28x10x12 all around. They are on itp ss 212 black rims.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 said:


> I might be beating a dead horse but in a few years when I get a new wheeler ill be looking into some big tires such as the outlaws. In the past I've ran 28" s/w silverbacks, 29.5 s/w outlaws, 27" s/w Zillas, 27" s/w mega mayhems, 28" skinny silverbacks. I am leaning towards the 29.5 outlaws again but I have to say they were they roughest riding out of any tire I ever owned. But I got thinking my skinny silverbacks I have now ride fairly smooth. So my question is has anyone ever ran 29.5 outlaws skinny all around and had good results? Floatation is not my main concern.


I would say that 29.5 skinnes outlaws will ride A TON better than the skinny silverbacks. And pull better.


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

Sounds good to me. Probably won't be for a year or two that I get a new wheeler. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

